# Chicago Pet Expo



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For anyone who is in the Chicago area (or who wants to take a road trip), the Chicago Pet Expo is March 18 - 20 at Arlington Racecourse in Arlington Heights (northwest suburbs). Tessa will be wearing her Northcentral Maltese Rescue Alumni dress (custom made by Marti) and will be sharing pawtographs on Friday and Sunday. NMR will be at booth 232A-B, which is conveniently located near the main entrance! :blush:



Chicagoland Family Pet Expo - Home


----------

